# New Celtic link Ferry - Celtic Horizons - any reviews from users



## deli (1 Jan 2012)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone has travelled on the new Celtic link ferry from Rosslare to France yet. Is there much difference from its previous ship ? any better ?


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Jan 2012)

Will be using it in August. Are some reviews on-line if you do a search, most say its not as cushy as IF or BF but nearly all say very clean, some rate the cabins better. 

Many of the reviews relate to the old boat, photos of the new one look nice. Bring entertainment for the kids though, in fairness, they have a clown for Summertime and, I gather, the cinema should be operating then.


----------



## smiley (5 Jan 2012)

Hi Deli..yes have travelled on the 'Celtic Horizon' recently. It is a slightly larger ship than the 'Norman Voyager'. It is very new so is very clean and the cabins are excellent. They are a good bit wider than the 'Oscar Wilde'. There are 2 bars and two big seating areas and the restaurant is much bigger. The restaurant prices are very good and the bar prices fine.

You are much more restricted as to where you can walk out on the decks compared to the oscar wilde. Its not as 'fancy' as the oscar but then its a good 200-400 quid cheaper!!!! If you want fancy carpets pay the extra money.

The boat is also faster than the oscar wilde but this depends on the sailing schedule.

All in all a very pleasant trip


----------



## deli (9 Jan 2012)

Hi,
thanks for the reviews, good to hear from somebody who actually travelled on it. We not particularly looking for fancy, just clean and efficient. We travelled with celtic link on their previous and were happy, so this time for €280 in June for a car, family of 5 and two four bed cabins I can't complain. !!! Thats compared to€540 with some of the other ferry companies for a similar time.


----------



## smiley (9 Jan 2012)

Wow...that is great value! A friend of mine takes her doggie on hols with her. There are kennels but the service id free....i think its 45 euro each way on Irish Ferries.
The staff are also very friendly.

Its a very new boat (built in 2006) so it is spotless aswell. Enjoy your trip


----------

